# Time to move on or should I join the reserve......



## gn02156668 (27 Jul 2009)

Hello everyone,

I am from Vancouver ， BC and I am interested in joining the field of Military Police in the Canadian Force. I am 25 years old and am currently working as a Correctional Officer at a Provincial Correctional Facility. I am thinking of joining as a Reserve in this moment as I want to better myself and to gain some military experience.

However, at the same time, I am wondering whether I should move on and try as a Full Time MP because the training would be more in depth and advanced. I do have a criminology diploma from a local University College and I have been with the Corrections Branch for approximately three years already. Moreover, I have completed a Deputy Sheriff Employment Readiness Program at Justice Institute of BC, therefore I have some knowledge about the application of Criminal Code of Canada  ( such as power of arrest, use of force etc). Besides that, I have also received different weapons training in the sheriff program such as S&W 5946  9mm pistol, baton, peppery spray and the use of taser.

Could someone please give me an insight or advice as to what would be the best choice I should make?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Jul 2009)

Nope. All anyone here can do is tell you their experience.

Only YOU can decide what's best for YOU. 

There's tons of info here on the difference between Reg and Res MP. Perhaps a bit of reading is in order, then you can ask more specific questions that may aid in your personal decision.


----------



## gn02156668 (27 Jul 2009)

Thank you for your reply.
I do know reserve would be limited to field Ops only and  i would not be deployed to anywhere where the Canadian Troops are unless i request it.

The Full time would be 6 months training approximately and require at least  three years commitment.

Can someone clarify how would I receive my BMQ if I am required to work shift duties? or attending the parade weekly For example, I would not be able to receive my BMQ away from vancouver unless i book annual leave ahead of time.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Jul 2009)

Once again, these questions have been asked quite a few times before.

Start with a search in these three forums:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,16.0.html
http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,35.0.html
http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,36.0.html


----------

